# Zevert 16/Betahistine/Histalean



## steve1234567890 (Aug 30, 2009)

Anyone got any experience or info on the weight loss ability of these?

I've done a bit of googling, seems to be an existing drug for vertigo treatment that also happens to be an appetite suppressant, but still undergoing trials for that use.


----------

